# Có phải lười biếng là nguyên nhân dẫn tới đái dầm



## Tuyết 8291 (20/9/19)

_Theo một nghiên cứu gần đây chỉ ra rằng 22% phụ huynh sở hữu con đái dầm đều nghĩ rằng bé làm cho vậy là do chây lười. Tuy nhiên, các chuyên gia cho biết nếu như trẻ thường xuyên đái dầm thì đây là bệnh lý mà bác mẹ cần phải quan tâm, cần chữa trị kịp thời nếu không sẽ để lại hậu quả nghiêm trọng đến tâm sinh lý và cuộc sống của trẻ._




​*Đái dầm là bệnh lý *
Đái dầm là hiện trạng đi tiểu ko tự chủ xảy ra trong lúc ngủ mà trẻ không biết cho đến khi thức dậy. Tuy nhiên đa số phụ huynh có con đái dầm nghĩ bé như vậy vì biếng nhác chứ không hề do bệnh lý. Chỉ đến một độ tuổi cố định mà trẻ vẫn thường xuyên đái dầm, đái “ không tự chủ” thì đây chính là bệnh lý.
Đái dầm tuy ko phải là bệnh lý quá nghiêm trọng nhưng nó làm cho trẻ gặp nhiều khó khăn trong giao tiếp xã hội và có thể dẫn tới căng thẳng tột độ trong gia đình.

*Đái dầm không thuần tuý chỉ là bệnh lý *
Theo chuyên gia cho biết, đái dầm ko chỉ là bệnh lý bình thường như các bệnh khác mà đằng sau ấy nó còn để lại hậu quả nặng nề về mặt tâm lý, khiến cho trẻ khiếp sợ suốt quãng thời gian bị bệnh. Thường nhật các trẻ bị mắc chứng đái dầm đều có suy nghĩ “ tự kỷ ám thị” luôn nghĩ suy mình rằng việc mình đái dầm là sai trái khiến cho trẻ  tự ti, mặc cảm và ít giao thiệp có mọi người xung quanh. Về lâu về dài nếu không được chữa trị kịp thời và dứt điểm thì lúc lớn lên trẻ còn cảm thấy khó khăn trong đời sống sinh hoạt và phải sống chung với căn bệnh này suốt cuộc đời.

*Đái dầm không phải bệnh quá nghiêm trọng nhưng đòi hỏi phải kiên trì điều trị *
Không giống như các căn bệnh khác, chứng đái dầm đòi hỏi người bệnh và gia đình phải kiên trì điều trị trong thời kì dài và phải sở hữu cách thức điều trị đúng phương pháp. Bình thường đòi hỏi người bệnh phải uống thuốc đều đặn, ko được nghỉ giữa chừng nếu không bệnh sẽ tái phát lại.
Không những thế chuyên gia còn nhấn mạnh rằng căn bệnh này không chỉ tác động tới cuộc sống mà nó còn tác động đến tâm lý của trẻ. Trẻ đái dầm cần mang sự thấu hiểu, quan tâm, săn sóc và viện trợ trong khoảng chính bác mẹ như việc hạn chế lượng nước uống vào ban đêm, chịu khó đánh thức con dậy đi tiểu vào ban đêm,.. Đồng thời những bậc phụ huynh cũng nên tìm hiểu kỹ duyên cớ gây ra bệnh đái dầm để mang phương pháp trị bệnh đái dầm hiệu quả mà an toàn.

*Đái dầm có chữa khỏi tận gốc được không?*
Đái dầm là căn bệnh không quá hiểm nguy. Do đó với phần đông bí quyết để điều trị bệnh đái dầm vào ban đêm ở con trẻ như: phương pháp điều trị bằng bài thuốc dân gian, bí quyết điều trị bằng hành vi và cách thức điều trị bằng thuốc. Tuy nhiên để tiết kiệm thời gian và công sức thì các bậc phụ huynh thường chọn cách điều trị bệnh đái dầm bằng thuốc.
Bây giờ có một số dòng thuốc sở hữu thành phần chống trầm cảm hoặc ức chế hệ tâm thần như những cái thuốc ngủ sở hữu cất những hoạt chất như desmopressin dưới dạng bơm xịt vào mũi cho trẻ hay oxybutynin được cha mẹ dùng tương đối nhiều cho trẻ bởi nó ảnh hưởng trực tiếp lên cơ quan bàng quang, giúp bọng đái giữ được nước tiểu và giúp trẻ có thể tự chủ việc đi tiểu của mình. Tuy nhiên, theo các bác sĩ cho biết, các loại thuốc chứa hoạt chất này chỉ với hiệu quả tức thời, nếu dùng trong tương lai sẽ khiến cho trẻ bị hoa mắt, chóng mặt, chảy máu cam, ức chế sự tăng trưởng hệ thần kinh của trẻ. Nghiêm trọng hơn là sở hữu thể làm cho trẻ tử vong.
Do đấy, để điều trị bệnh đái dầm an toàn và hiệu quả nhất thì các bậc phụ huynh nên chọn lựa các sản phẩm thuốc trị đái dầm được điều chế hoàn toàn từ thiên nhiên, uy tín trên thị trường để điều trị tận gốc căn bệnh này ở trẻ.


----------

